# New Stinkie study reveals scary figures



## SmokeyJoe (11/1/17)

Wow, just wow

http://ewn.co.za/2017/01/10/smoking-costs-usd1-trillion-soon-to-kill-8-million-a-year-study

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/1/17)

This is very interesting.
Wonder how long it would take for ZA to implement the plain package thing. Friends who live in Australia says it works really well


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Thanks for sharing @SmokeyJoe 

While I was reading this I couldnt help thinking to myself - why on earth did I smoke for 17 years??!!

Am so very glad I dont smoke anymore. I just hope that whatever damage I have done to myself wont manifest later in some bad form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (11/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @SmokeyJoe
> 
> While I was reading this I couldn't help thinking to myself - why on earth did I smoke for 17 years??!!
> 
> Am so very glad I don't smoke anymore. I just hope that whatever damage I have done to myself won't manifest later in some bad form.



Only 17 years? Wow, you're luckier than I am. I smoked for 29 years. Who knows what irreversible damages was done already. One can just hope it wasn't too much damage and be glad to be off that crap thanks to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

40 year smoking Veteran!


----------



## zadiac (11/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 40 year smoking Veteran!



Thanks Uncle Rob. I feel much better now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @SmokeyJoe
> 
> While I was reading this I couldnt help thinking to myself - why on earth did I smoke for 17 years??!!
> 
> Am so very glad I dont smoke anymore. I just hope that whatever damage I have done to myself wont manifest later in some bad form.


Thats my biggest fear as well, i smoked for 12 years, 2 packs a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Well the way I see it is that all I can do now is 

continue not smoking 
try eat healthier 
try get more exercise

and hope and pray for the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/17)

One thing i would like to know if any one can help please, what would be worse?

A, 5 a day smoker for 20 years?

Or

10 a day smoker for 15 years?

Or

20 a day (pack) smoker for 10 years?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> One thing i would like to know if any one can help please, what would be worse?
> 
> A, 5 a day smoker for 20 years?
> 
> ...



That is a very good question @Clouds4Days
I have seen in several readings I have done that medical specialists like to convert one's smoking into pack a day years - i.e. 1 pack a day for 1 year is one unit. I forget the name of the unit they use but that's the principle. I think its called a "PAD" (pack a day)

So then your last option in your post above would have 10 units or lets say 10PADs (if thats what its called). And the first option (a quarter pack for 20 years) would have 5 PADs. I.e. the third option is worse than the first option.

However

There are some chemicals in cigarettes which I believe have an effect over time. This is my belief, not something scientific. So then maybe the longer exposure over time is worse.

I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/17)

Silver said:


> That is a very good question @Clouds4Days
> I have seen in several readings I have done that medical specialists like to convert one's smoking into pack a day years - i.e. 1 pack a day for 1 year is one unit. I forget the name of the unit they use but that's the principle. I think its called a "PAD" (pack a day)
> 
> So then your last option in your post above would have 10 units or lets say 10PADs (if thats what its called). And the first option (a quarter pack for 20 years) would have 5 PADs. I.e. the third option is worse than the first option.
> ...



Thanks @Silver , i will try do some investigating this evening and report back if someone doesnt beat me to it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

